# Air compressor issues



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds like the switch.


----------



## Nichols2 (May 2, 2011)

he already changed the pressure switch and it didn't change a thing as far as the way it was operating. I suggested that to him when he was talking to me about it and that was the first thing he did to try to correct the problem, so I am hoping someone has run into this problem before.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

It is either the switch or the regulaor. My money is still on the switch.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

one other possibility; there is a thermal overload that is auto reset and it just looks like him flipping the switch does something.


----------



## Nichols2 (May 2, 2011)

I will check it all out when I am down there and let you all know what I find. I haven't looked at it yet but have plans to here soon. Thanks for the advice. I will look at all the possiblities.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm going with a pressure switch. You might try sraying some contact cleaner in it before you start replacing things.


----------

